# drnuncheon's Freeport Story Hour presents: Monte Cook's QUEEN OF LIES



## drnuncheon (Jul 22, 2003)

OPENING TITLES

[BLACK SCREEN.  The music begins. FADE IN and OUT on the titles

ENWorld Entertainment presents

A Story Hour Forum production

of a drnuncheon film

[Images start to appear - QUICK CUTS of the following, all in CLOSE-UP

[A saddle being lifted onto a horse.]

[A chain shirt of black metal rings being settled into place on a torso.]

[The saddle girth being buckled, tightened.]

[A swordbelt being donned.]

Melanie Johnston

[The stablehand brushing the nervous horse's face to sooth it.]

[An eye, with startlingly pale skin around it. A pair of fingers is drawn below it, leaving black behind.]

[A hoof is picked up, the shoe inspected.]

[A blade moving down a whetstone.]

John Carroll

[A letter, sealed with the seal of the Temple of Knowledge.  The hand holding it turns it over and we see that it is addressed to one DI'FIER ANTON, Baron Threehills.]

[The blade turns over, moves down the whetstone again.]

[A stirrup, as a booted foot slides into it, and the rider swings up and into the saddle.]

[The hand sharpening the dagger spins it, reverses it, and slides it into its sheath.  ZOOM IN on the hilt, where worked into it we see the delicate curves of the elven letter that is the equivalent of the 'N' - which is also the symbol for the Naïlo Organization.  HOLD for a moment, then FADE OUT and IN on main title







[Continue to CUT back and forth between the two scenes

[LONG SHOT of the horse and rider as they leave Highgate behind, heading down the road along the mountains that ring the city.]

[MEDIUM SHOT of a group of dark-clad figures that seem to be in a cavern.  Everything is very dark, and anything more than their general shapes are difficult to make out.  With only military-style gestures, no words, they begin moving.]

[FOLLOWING SHOT, over the rider's shoulder.  Now outside the mountains, the rider makes its way back towards the cliffs.  We get a bit more detail on the rider - she looks female, but with short, dark hair.]

[The figures, moving through an obviously man-made tunnel.]

[The horse and rider gallop along the edge of the cliffs in a  spectacular helicopter shot.]

[A grating lifts aside, and the figures climb up into a dark nighttime street.]

[Again over the rider's shoulder.  As her hair blows back we see a pointed ear. She leans forward, urging the horse faster - not because of any particular urgency, but just for the joy of riding fast.]

[Exterior shot of the Temple of Knowledge at night - think Greek: white marble, pillars.  The steps are illuminated by iron stands in which burn fuelless flames.  The dark-clad figures keep to the shadows as they mount the steps.]

[Exterior shot of an old, rather dilapidated-looking manor house near the seaside.  It's clear that some work is being done at times, but there's nobody at it now.  The horse enters at a walk, filling the screen as it passes by. Once our line of sight is clear again, the rider stops the horse and swings off.

[CLOSEUP of the rider's foot hitting the ground, and then a MATCH SHOT of another boot, walking silently across the marble floor of the temple.  PAN FORWARD to see a young elven acolyte in the simple brown robes of the order.  He is reshelving a book by the light of his lantern, and we seem to be watching him from the point of view of the intruder.  Something alerts him, and he turns, confusion and fear on his face.  A hand, stained black, snaps out to take hold of his throat and cut off his cry, and then a dagger - the same one we saw earlier - moves in to cut his throat.]

[CUT to BLACK.]


----------



## drnuncheon (Jul 22, 2003)

Clearly, I'm doing something different here, and I hope that if ENWorld's resident professional screenwriter is reading this, he'll forgive me for butchering the conventions of his trade - really, it's to try to break me out of a rut, and to force me to think even more visually about the story.  I hope that my readers will bear with this experiment - and hopefully even enjoy it as something a little different.

J


----------



## Lela (Jul 22, 2003)

Whoa!


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Potter (Jul 22, 2003)

Are you thinking of using this format throughout?

I certainly enjoy the format in small doses, but I'm not sure I could read the entire Story Hour this way.

It's definitely very exciting and dramatic as presented, however.

And, yes... this did seem like the Dru trailer. Let's see what Di'Fier's up to. As long as it's more exciting than remodeling his new house, that is.


----------



## drnuncheon (Jul 22, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *Are you thinking of using this format throughout?
> 
> I certainly enjoy the format in small doses, but I'm not sure I could read the entire Story Hour this way. *




The 'screenplay' format is only going to be here for Queen of Lies.  For Book III: Betrayal, it'll be back to the classic.

I expect the current format will become a lot more readable when we get into the meat of the story - where there's dialogue and stuff to break up the stage directions.  Persevere, and if it doesn't improve then console yourself with the thought that it won't last too long. 

EDIT: added the .sig, so there's links back to the earlier parts!

J


----------



## Manatee (Jul 22, 2003)

A very interesting experiment.  I hope it continues to work as well in future installments.


----------



## drnuncheon (Jul 23, 2003)

*INT - THREEHILLS MANOR, LIBRARY - DAY*

[We see a pair of ornate double doors, with brightly polished brass handles.  The handles turn and the doors swing inward towards the camera, revealing a man in a fancy coat and a powdered wig.  This is JANOS, DI'FIER's butler.]

*JANOS:* My Lord? An elf. On a horse.

[CUT to shot of a young man at the desk, his brow furrowed in concentration, engaged in writing.  It appears to be a spellbook or arcane journal of some kind, judging from the diagrams.  He looks like he'd be more at home swinging a sword than scribbling in a spellbook.  This is DI'FIER.]

*DI'FIER* (distracted): Show him in.

*JANOS:* It appears to be a (he hesitates) lady, my Lord.

[DI'FIER sets down his quill hurriedly and stands.]

*DI'FIER*: Dru? 

[DI'FIER pushes past Janos and out into the hall.]

*INT - THREEHILLS MANOR, FOYER - DAY*

[Looking up from the ground floor, DI'FIER appears on the balcony as the front door opens and the rider steps in.  Then, looking down from DI'FIER's vantage point, we finally get a look at the rider: an elf, attractive in a tough sort of way, with a thin pale scar on her cheek: DRU.]

*DI'FIER*: Dru!

[DI'FIER heads down the stairs, trailing JANOS behind him as DRU waits with a smirk.]


*DI'FIER*: It's been months!  So much has happened around here.  Between Janos (gesturing) - he's the butler that Egil found for me - and Mister Ames (catches himself) ah, Corman, the seneschal, we've almost got this place straightened out.  Uncle Jardek left it in a mess.  We still haven't found his tax records - if he was paying them.

*DRU*: It sounds like you've been busy.

*DI'FIER*: We have! Jakob's been training the men-at-arms, and (he pauses, suddenly sobering) What about you?  Has there been any sign of your father?

*DRU* (shaking her head): Nothing.  He didn't want me following him to wherever he went, and he did a damned good job of hiding his trail.

*DI'FIER* (hesitant): So...what brings you out here, then?

[DRU pulls out two messages - the one we saw earlier addressed to DI'FIER, and another which has already been opened.  She passes DI'FIER his.] 

*DRU*: Egil was going to send it by the post, but I told him I was coming out here anyway.  I needed to get out of that city.  I don't want the Dragon's Claw to recognize me and start wondering why I'm snooping around.

*DI'FIER* (reading the message): Cordially invited...investiture of Brother Egil as a Loremaster of the Temple of Knowledge.  I had no idea he was so far along in his studies.

*DRU*: He'll be the second youngest Loremaster ever inducted.  I think that Thuron's recommendation carried a lot of weight.

*DI'FIER*: Let's see...a week from today.  Janos?

*JANOS*: The carriage for Highgate passes through the day after tomorrow, my lord.  I will send Tomas to arrange passage. (he departs)

*DI'FIER* (softly): Has there really been no word?  How are things back in Freeport?

*DRU* (softly):  Nothing.  Kennic and Jalen seem to be able to take care of things.  I think I'm financing the new wing of the Merchant God's temple, though, with all of the _sendings_ I've been buying.  And the donations to make sure they stay quiet.

*DI'FIER*: You'll find him.  I know you will. (he pauses, then brightens) Let's find out what Gina is cooking.  Janos will have a room prepared by the time we're done.

*EXT - FIELDS OUTSIDE KIRKWOOD - DAY*

[DRU and DI'FIER walk side by side past pairs of MEN-AT-ARMS engaged in training with mock axes and shields.  There's seven pairs, and one thin-looking youth watching from the side.  It's the end of winter, but we can still see their breath in the air.  A burly, armored man missing a hand - JAKOB KIRK - walks back and forth, watching the sparring.]

*DI'FIER* (gesturing): The Threehills Militia.

*JAKOB* (shouting): Quit staring! I don't care if it's the damned Emperor himself watching, you keep your eye on your foe! Are you going t'stop and gawk in a fight?  Get those axes moving!

*DRU*: He's enthusiastic about his job, that's certain.  It looks like this is just what he needed.  I'm surprised that he wasn't asked to do it before.

*DI'FIER* (shrugs): Nobody's sure how Uncle Jardek paid the scutage, but he never seemed to raise any levies.  I expect he probably used his magic instead, but I haven't even _heard_ from Riverwood since I inherited.

[They stop and watch the training for a moment.] 

*DI'FIER*: He wanted to use your people - to train in how to fight against spears - but we weren't sure we could make them understand that it was a _mock_ combat.

*DRU* (sharply): They haven't been causing trouble, have they?

*DI'FIER* (laughs): No - at least, not apart from frightening some of the townsfolk who happened to see them.  

*INT - DIRT CAVE - DAY*

[DRU descends down the short passage into a chamber that is dimly lit by flickering torches.]

*DI'FIER* (continues as VO): They've made themselves a nest beneath what's left of the carriage house.

[DRU's POV: we see a cluster of fifteen SERPENTMEN, kneeling and bowing to a crude statue of a coiled snake.  Two are not - one, slender and clad in robes, is S'KARAT, the priest.  The other, enormous and muscular, carrying a spear, is KRETH.  The latter looks over to see DRU, and a hood flares around his head like a cobra.  He weaves back and forth a bit, and then bows, very low.]

*S'KARAT* (bowing as well): Druuu...

*DRU* (scowls as she scans the crowd): I thought I only brought ten.

[S'KARAT cocks his head to one side, swinging it to look at the group of ophidian warriors, and then back to DRU.  It seems clear that he doesn't understand.] 

*DRU* (exasperated): I know you guys can't count, but where did the extras come from?

*S'KARAT*: More...to serve Yig...and Dru.

*DRU*: I'm going to need a bigger basement.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jul 23, 2003)

You're right, DrN. This format is much more readable than it seemed at first.

Di'fier mentioned Riverwood and I can't place it. Am I just being forgetful or has this location not made it into the story hour yet?


----------



## drnuncheon (Jul 23, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *Di'fier mentioned Riverwood and I can't place it. Am I just being forgetful or has this location not made it into the story hour yet? *




I believe that this is the first mention of it, so no forgetfulness.  The Barony of Threehills is a part of the Marquisate of Riverwood, which comprises the city of Perten and a crescent clockwise to the east and south, on the borders of the County of Bluffside (the city of Highgate and its surroundings).

You'll get to meet the Marquis, but not until Book Three.

J


----------



## SeldomSeen (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks drnuncheon, I have now read your  entire story hour, and have been loving it.  I am a fan of the Havk and Fisher books and your game has really caught some of that gritty feel for me.  The Queen of Lies trailer is fantastic.  Sounds much better than many Hollywood movies I've seen lately.

Anywho, keep up the good work.


----------



## DiFier (Jul 25, 2003)

Maybe some script writters will see this Story hour and they will say wow this is good they will read freeport story hour 1 and 2 and say lets use these stories for the next D&D movie.  We already have a sequal written.  It will be way better than that last attempt that we made at a D&D movie.


----------



## Zarthon (Jul 27, 2003)

Just caught up on the story, I like the new format (very visual).
Anyway Im working out of town at the moment so I can only get on line on the weekends when Im home, and this story is one of the this I look forward too.


----------



## drnuncheon (Jul 28, 2003)

*INT - CARRIAGE - DAY*

[DRU is looking out the window as the countryside moves past: mountains and rocky fields.  DI'FIER has his feet propped up on the opposite seat and is paging through a battered leather-bound journal.  Both are dressed in their finest clothes.]

*DI'FIER* (mostly to himself): I can't believe that my parents never told me about all of this.

*DRU* (dryly): I know the feeling. [She pauses.] About what?

*DI'FIER*: Uncle Jardek.  I've been translating his notes.  He left Freeport when the High Wizard discovered he'd been consorting with demons, but you'll never guess why.

*DRU* (not really paying attention): Why?

*DI'FIER*: Ley lines.  [He waits for a reaction, then forges on when he doesn't get one.] Remember Kenzil?  He was researching them as well.  In fact, they were rivals.  Jardek was summoning the demons to get ahead of Kenzil's research. [He chuckles.] You should read some of the names he calls him.

*DRU* (now looking at DI'FIER a bit suspiciously): You're not thinking of trying any of _those_ spells.

[DI'FIER looks utterly astonished at the very idea, but before he can answer there is a rap on the panel beside his head.  He reaches up and slides it aside, revealing the COACHMAN looking in through a wooden lattice.  DI'FIER cranes his neck to look at the man.] 

*COACHMAN* (touching his hat): We're almost at the city gates, m'lord.  Where would you like to be taken? 

*DI'FIER*: Ah, thank you.  The Temple of Knowledge, please.

*DRU* (impressed and yet offended): They never ask me that.

*DI'FIER*: I think it comes with the title.  I'll probably have to give him a large tip.

[Outside the coach we see the gates of the city pass by.  The camera moves forward,out of the carriage, and then rises up into the air, the buildings shrinking below as the view moves across the crowded streets to the Temple District and the Temple of Knowledge.]  

*EXT - TEMPLE OF KNOWLEDGE - DAY*

[The temple by day looks much the same, except for the masses of people present: uniformed GUARDS are on the steps, and there is a crowd of ONLOOKERS in the street.  With some reluctance, they give way before the carriage.  On the steps, we see a bespectacled blonde man dressed in civilian clothes, his hair pulled back into a severe ponytail - DETECTIVE ENNIS.  He is speaking with a uniformed GUARD CAPTAIN.]

*ENNIS* (looking over at the carriage pushing through the people) What in the gods' names are they doing?

[LONG SHOT as ENNIS and the CAPTAIN begin walking towards the carriage.  The camera moves forward and in through the carriage window, where DRU and DI'FIER look out at the crowds.]

*DI'FIER*: I didn't think it was supposed to be such a big event.

[ENNIS appears at the carriage window and looks inside.  His eyes fix on DRU.]

*ENNIS*: Drusilia Naïlo?

*DRU*: Yes?

[ENNIS opens the door to the carriage and flips down the steps.  Behind him, we see GUARDS easing into position.  DRU climbs down the stairs, and DI'FIER begins to emerge from the carriage.  DRU registers the guards and stops.]

*ENNIS*: Detective Ennis of the Bluffside Regulars.  I'd like to ask you a few questions.

[DRU's hand goes to the hilt of her blade.  The GUARDS heft their polearms and move in.  DRU starts to draw, but DI'FIER stops her arm.]

*DI'FIER*: Let's find out just why he wants to talk to you.

*ENNIS* (glances at DI'FIER with a nod, then back at DRU): Can you account for your whereabouts for the past three days?

*DRU* (eyes narrowed, suspicious): I was out of town. Delivering a message to my friend. (indicates DI'FIER)

*ENNIS* (looks at DI'FIER): And you are, sir?

*DI'FIER*: Di'Fier Anton (he pauses significantly) Lord Threehills.

*ENNIS* (bows): My apologies, my lord.  If you and Miss Naïlo would please come with me?

[ENNIS leads them up the stairs of the temple.  The GUARDS follow unobtrusively.  They reach the top and ENNIS pauses at the door, turning to look at the pair.]

*DRU*: Just what is all of this about?

[ENNIS pushes open the door.]

*INT - TEMPLE OF KNOWLEDGE - DAY*

[We see the carnage inside the temple as the camera moves forward and rises into the air to looka tthe scene from above: half a dozen bodies are sprawled on the ground.  The white marble floor and walls are liberally splattered with blood.  GUARDS move carefully around the bodies, taking note of their condition and placement.]

*ENNIS* (vo): At midnight last night, the Temple of Knowledge was attacked by a group of unknown persons.  Witnesses say that they saw lights all across the temple vanish at the same time.  Over a dozen people were murdered - priest and laymen alike - and several more are missing.

*DI'FIER* (vo): Egil?

*ENNIS* (vo): Brother Egil was not present at the time of the attack.  We've already taken a statement from him, and he is assisting us in the investigation.

[The camera slowly moves downward, now following DRU, DI'FIER, and ENNIS as they walk into a simply furnished office.  ENNIS gestures them to a pair of chairs and sits down behind the desk.]

*DRU*: So what does all this have to do with me?

[ENNIS reaches into the desk and withdraws a metal box.  He flips it open, rotates it so that the pair can see.  Inside is a dagger, with the elven letter 'N' worked into the guard.]

*ENNIS*: This blade was found in the body of Tharivol Amakiir, an acolyte of the temple.  Do you recognize it?

*DRU* (softly): Papa...


----------



## Lela (Jul 29, 2003)

Well, that's new.


Oh, yeah, I almost forgot.

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now, back to the new part.  Of course, we all know it's not the bloody scene of grewsome murders.  That's pritty common for Dru and Di'Fier.  You'd think they'd start to question that after a while but in true action hero fashion they just accept their destany.  Also, they work for the Watch.  It's expected.

No, the new part is them not leading the investigation.  I was really hoping they would start correcting a few guardsmen as they passed or pionting out clues Ace Ventura style.  I mean, these guys worked in Freeport.  How good can these killers be by comparision?

You rock Dr. N.  And I really mean that.  Get published or discovered or soemthing.  Someone make a movie out of this guy's stuff.

Could someone please tell me why so many of the best writers work on these boards instead of making it mainstream?  What's this world coming to anyway?


----------



## drnuncheon (Jul 29, 2003)

Lela said:
			
		

> *You'd think they'd start to question that after a while but in true action hero fashion they just accept their destany.  Also, they work for the Watch.  It's expected.*




*cough* Well, not anymore.  One's a Baron and the other's an aspiring crimelord.  (Not that they're necessarily mutually exclusive in Freeport...)

Of course, Book III will plunge them once again into the seedy back alleys of Freeport as they attempt to unravel a bizarre series of crimes, but this time they'll be doing it unofficially.

Then again, that's not too different from how they usually operate, is it?

J


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Jul 29, 2003)

Unofficial investigations are always the best kind!  You don't have to follow so many darned rules and protocol... though I guess we never really did that either.


----------



## DiFier (Jul 30, 2003)

they were sorta guide lines anyway


----------



## Jon Potter (Jul 30, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *Of course, Book III will plunge them once again into the seedy back alleys of Freeport as they attempt to unravel a bizarre series of crimes, but this time they'll be doing it unofficially.
> *




For goodness' sake, I hope that we finally get to find out who's behind the heart-stealing murders!

Or were they solved when I blinked?

If those are indeed the bizarre crimes to which you're referring, drnuncheon, then you deserve an award for having a three-book parabola on that particular story arc.  

And if they're not the same crimes at all then let me be the next to say, "Who the heck's been stealing all the hearts?"


----------



## DiFier (Jul 30, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *
> 
> For goodness' sake, I hope that we finally get to find out who's behind the heart-stealing murders!
> 
> ...




Yeah!  I've been wondering that too.


----------



## drnuncheon (Jul 30, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If those are indeed the bizarre crimes to which you're referring, drnuncheon, then you deserve an award for having a three-book parabola on that particular story arc. *




*cough* Don't go giving any awards just yet. By which I mean to say, that plotline will in all likelihood thread through to Book IV...

Of course, the heart thief has been distressingly quiet as of late.  Did they get what they wanted?  Or have they just gotten better at hiding the evidence?

J


----------



## Lela (Jul 30, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *
> Of course, the heart thief has been distressingly quiet as of late.  Did they get what they wanted?  Or have they just gotten better at hiding the evidence?
> 
> J *




I'll take secret option number three.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Aug 2, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Of course, the heart thief has been distressingly quiet as of late.  Did they get what they wanted?  Or have they just gotten better at hiding the evidence?
> ...




Or maybe it realized that being a heart-thief is really an anti-social vocation, and took up something more productive.  Like basket-weaving.


----------



## Lela (Aug 2, 2003)

Drusilia Nailo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Or maybe it realized that being a heart-thief is really an anti-social vocation, and took up something more productive.  Like basket-weaving. *




Or building model horses.  Every propper young noble builds a model horse or two.  It's just how things are done.


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 4, 2003)

*Someone deflate my ego!*

http://pub102.ezboard.com/fokayyourturnfrm4.showMessage?topicID=419.topic


----------



## Lela (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Someone deflate my ego!*



			
				drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *http://pub102.ezboard.com/fokayyourturnfrm4.showMessage?topicID=419.topic
> 
> *




I don't think we should.  If anything inspires a write-up, this should.

But I have a pin handy for afterwords, if you still need it.


----------



## DiFier (Aug 4, 2003)

That is cool as he . 

now you need more updates and fast.

edit for grandma


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 5, 2003)

[A knock, and a GUARD appears at the door.]

*GUARD*: Detective? Brother Egil has finished with his spells.  I'll send him in when you're ready.

[ENNIS regards DRU thoughtfully for a moment, then turns back to the GUARD.]

*ENNIS*: Send him in now.

*GUARD* (startled): Sir? Isn't she (hesitates) a suspect?

*ENNIS* (slow and thoughtful): No.  No, I don't believe she is.  In fact, I rather suspect that these two officers of the Freeport City Watch will be more than happy to assist us in our investigation.

*DRU* (looking up): I'm not-

[DI'FIER puts a hand on her arm to quiet her, and ENNIS gives her a knowing look.  The GUARD departs, and DRU looks at ENNIS levelly.]

*DRU*: My father wouldn't have killed those priests.

[ENNIS closes the box, stands, paces over to the bookshelves along the office wall.]

*ENNIS* (studying the books): I believe you.  Had the attack been executed against the Dragon's Claw, or some other organization who was in opposition to him, then he would be a prime suspect.  But the Temple of Knowledge? There is no motive.  (he pauses, looking back over his shoulder at the pair.) Especially considering the nature of one of the missing persons.

[DRU and DI'FIER share a puzzled glance.]

*ENNIS*: Councilman Revel Varian.

[ENNIS lets that sink in for a moment, then continues.  CUT to a silent shot of VARIAN speaking to the other members of the COUNCIL: white-haired, almost skeletally thin, with an aquiline nose and a penetrating gaze.]

*ENNIS* (vo): Councilman Varian was a staunch supporter of the Temple of Knowledge, and an equally staunch foe of the Dragon's Claw.

[VARIAN beats on the table to emphasize whatever point he his making.]

*ENNIS* (vo): There would be no reason for your father to arrange his disappearance, and I have difficulty believing that he would be so clumsy as to leave such an obvious clue behind.

[CUT back to ENNIS, who now stands by the desk, his fingertips resting on the box containing the dagger.]

*DI'FIER*: But it couldn't really be a frame-up - for the same reason.

[ENNIS nods silently.]

*DRU* (flatly): It's a message.

[The door opens, and EGIL is admitted: strawberry blond, with long hair and a beard, he is dressed in the simple robes of a priest of the Temple.  DRU and DI'FIER stand to greet him, and he embraces each in turn.]

*DI'FIER*: Egil!

*DRU*: We're glad you're all right.

*EGIL*: And the two of you? (he pulls back from DRU, his hands still on her arms, and studies her) Are you all right? (he looks towards ENNIS)

*DRU*: We're fine.  The detective has (hesitates) asked us to help in the investigation.

*EGIL* (grins in relief): Then I know it is in good hands.  I have no doubt that you wil find your way to the bottom of this.

*DI'FIER* (with a smile):  Sure, we'll wander around asking questions until somebody attacks us, and there's your culprit.

[They laugh.]

*ENNIS* (cutting in): Brother Egil. I was told you had turned something up.

*EGIL*: Oh! Yes, of course.  We are still conducting an inventory, but it appears that several books are missing or destroyed.

*ENNIS*: Which books?

*EGIL*: Primarily ones dealing with elven and dwarven myth, although there were also a pair of volumes on lost or mythical places taken.

[DRU watches EGIL, but stays silent.  The scene FADES to the one we saw in the opening credits, with shadowy figres creeping up the steps of the temple and disappearing inside.  EGIL continues to speak.]

*EGIL* (vo): From what I have been able to piece together, the first sign of the attack was the lights going out

[They do so.]

*EGIL* (vo): - all over the temple at once.

[Inside the temple, it is black. We see hints of movement here and there but nothing definite.]

*EGIL* (vo): They may have started the killing even before then - it is difficult to tell.  Darnesthi Tirarolor was in charge of the ceremonies that night.

[In the blackness, a golden light appears, held in the hand of a female elf dressed in the simple robes of the priests.  Beside her is a male elf bearing a longsword - DARNESTHI and CARDOLAN, respectively.  As the light expands in diameter, we see shadowy movement around her, dimly hearing the screams of the people as they are killed by their unknown attackers. One, concealed in the shadows, barely recognizable as female, raises a black hand into the light.]

*ATTACKER*: _Lil elg'cahl d'Lolth elgg dos!_

[DARNESTHI'S eyes widen, her face goes pale, and she crumples, the light already fading.]

*EGIL* (vo): She was struck down by magic.

[CARDOLAN screams with rage, and charges, but the attacker steps calmly back into the darkness. As DARNESTHI'S light fades we see more attackers stepping out of the shadows to surround CARDOLAN.]

*EGIL* (vo): Cardolan, her protector, was cut to pieces in the dark.

[FADE back to EGIL sitting with the others.]

*EGIL*: Tomorrow I'll be able to speak with the spirits of the slain, in the hopes that they will be able to tell us more about these attackers.

*DRU*: We'll be here.

*EXT - TEMPLE OF KNOWLEDGE - NIGHT*

[A pair of GUARDS open the door and DRU emerges, DI'FIER keeping up thanks to his longer stride, moving down the stairs.]

*DI'FIER*: I don't get it. Why are you so sure it's a message?

*DRU*: You heard which books they destroyed.  Books that might have mentioned Silathenial.  They didn't have to destroy anything - if they hadn't, nobody ever would have made the connection.

[They reach the bottom of the stairs and begin crossing the cobbled streets towards a waiting carriage.]

*DI'FIER*: If your father went to Silathenial to rescue you, he must have had a reason to think you were there.  (pause) They must want you back for some reason.

[DRU yanks the door to the carriage open and puts one foot on the step as she turns to look at DI'FIER.]

*DRU*: Then they are going to regret it. Because that is exactly what they are going to get.


----------



## Liolel (Aug 5, 2003)

Great update. So at this point how big did the party think the enemy forces where? 5-10? 10-20? or more. I know that the players hinted in the last thread that there was a 2 session long running battle so it seems the enemy must be quite powerful. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm trying to remember just what we were thinking at the time... it's been several months RL, so my memory's fading a bit.  I think that Dru thought that we were going to have to take on a city, more specifically, a criminal organization within a city.  She knew it was big, because otherwise Tensin and Galanodel should have been able to handle things by themselves.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 13, 2003)

Bump...

*sigh* Another story hour I'm now hooked on. That makes three including Sep and P'cat's excellent story hours.

Keep up the good work Dr. N.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Lela (Aug 14, 2003)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *Bump...
> 
> *sigh* Another story hour I'm now hooked on. That makes three including Sep and P'cat's excellent story hours.
> 
> ...




Heh, only three?  You're missing out on some great literature.


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 14, 2003)

Sep & Pcat? I'm in scary good company.

Sorry for the lack of updates of late - I've been simultaneously searching for employment and working on some writing that might actually bring in some money (as well as beginning to run Book III!) so working on Book II has fallen a bit more behind.  More details on all of these things as events warrant.

J


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 14, 2003)

Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heh, only three?  You're missing out on some great literature. *




Yes, I know that's a short list, but I don't want to get to deep into too many story hours. I was reading Taboo's story hour for a while, but Taboo has disappeared from the story hour forum for some reason. This had made me more choosy about what I start reading. If a story hour author has more than one thread that is finished then I'm more likely to read his or her stuff.

I'm interested in reading about The Jester's Cydra campaign setting but I'm not sure where to start for that one. I know he's got at least two threads with one complated but I'm not sure if the completed one is the starting point or not.



			
				drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *Sep & Pcat? I'm in scary good company.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates of late - I've been simultaneously searching for employment and working on some writing that might actually bring in some money (as well as beginning to run Book III!) so working on Book II has fallen a bit more behind.  More details on all of these things as events warrant.
> 
> J *




No worries about the lack of updates. Real Life concerns always come first. (God knows I've got tons of those concerns pressing down on *me* right now.) Good luck on the writing project.

Oh and I'd say Dru and Di'Fier are two of my favorite story hour characters, being right up there with Agar, Dylrath, Mostin, Nolin, Nwm, Ortwin, Tao, TomTom, and Velendo. You are your players are, indeed, in good company.

KF72


----------



## Greg Dickens (Aug 20, 2003)

How's the update coming Dr. N


----------



## Drusilia Nailo (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow, I'm playing a favorite character now.  Sweet!


----------



## drnuncheon (Aug 24, 2003)

As DRU and DI'FIER climb into the carriage, the camera pulls back, high into the sky, for an overhead view of the city.  The sun bursts forth above the mountain, turning the river and waterfall into brilliant silver-gold.  As it rises, we see the light slowly creeping from west to east as it climbs higher and the shadow of the mountains shortens.  The camera focuses in on one particular section of the city, where ornate and intricate towers abound, and a strange obsidian pillar juts up into the sky - the WIZARD'S QUARTER.]

*EXT - WIZARD'S QUARTER - DAY*

[The streets of the Wizard's Quarter are packed even at this early hour - vendors, deliverymen, familiars flying overhead.  There is no sound but the musical score - something sweeping, baroque, and lively.  A wizard walks past, his purchases trailing along behind him as they float in midair.  From am alley, an apprentice snickers as he makes a gesture, and one of the packages on the bottom of the stack slides - a half inch...an inch...and then topples off of the invisible disc it was resting on, sending the rest of the stack scattering amid the crowds. The apprentice vanishes as the wizard yells in silent rage.

From out of the chaos emerges a figure - short, stumpy, with craggy features and a large auburn beard.  This is the dwarf, GARTO.  He is dressed more like a tradesman than he is a warrior or a wizard - the only concession to his dwarfhood the enormous axe slung across his back.  He stumps through the streets and comes to a building of bluish-gray granite, with a tower on each side.  He pauses, then heads up the steps to the southern tower.]

*INT - HOUSE OF UNIVERSAL WIZARDRY - DAY*

[Lit by spheres of magical light, the hall is rich and sumptuous.  A CLERK sits behind a mahogany desk, and looks up as GARTO enters.  As the door closes behind GARTO, the sounds of the score are muffled.]

*GARTO*: Just came t'pick up my research materials.

*CLERK*: Of course, Magus.

[The CLERK returns to writing as GARTO heads past him towards the stairs.  Suddenly, he looks up.]

*CLERK*: Magus? There was something else.

*GARTO* (pauses on the first step): Enh?

*CLERK*: There was someone looking for you.  An elf. From Freeport, if I recognize the accent.

[GARTO begins to look worried.]

*CLERK*: She seemed a bit...rough.  Especially with that scar.

[GARTO turns, taking his foot off the step.]

*GARTO*: Did she say what she wanted?

*CLERK*: She said she 'just wanted to talk to you'.  She was rather insistent about that wording.

[GARTO bolts for the door as fast as his legs will carry him.]

*CLERK* (standing): Magus?  Your research materials?  Magus?


*INT - CARRIAGE HOUSE - DAY*

[View from floor level of the dusty floorboards, and a bored looking TICKET SELLER leaning on his desk.  We hear the door open, and heavy footsteps thump rapidly across the floor.  A leather bag slams down, filling the field of view, and the camera PANS UP to see that GARTO his feet an inch from the floor, has leapt up and grabbed the counter with one hand and the SELLER with the other.  He keeps looking over his shoulder as he speaks.]

*GARTO*: Where's the next carriage going to? When does it leave?

[The camera PANS around behind GARTO and ZOOMS OUT, showing us the two enormous bags that he's brought with him.]

*GARTO*: (not waiting for an answer) East Coast Highway? Threehills?  That's _fine_!

*DI'FIER* (O.S.): Threehills is lovely this time of year.

[EXTREME CLOSEUP on GARTO as his eye widens in panic.  Then CUT back to the previous shot as DRU and DI'FIER step into view.  GARTO lets go of the TICKET SELLER and drops to the ground.]

*GARTO*: Look, if this is about Black Dog's treasure, I can explain...

*DRU*: Oh, no, we were over that _long_ ago.

*DI'FIER*: We just want to have a little chat with you.

[They move in, picking up the still protesting GARTO by his arms, and begin to carry him out. At the door, they pause, and DI'FIER pulls a gold coin from his pouch.]

*DI'FIER*: Watch these bags, will you?

[He flips the coin through the air. FOCUS on it as it travels, while the background changes behind it.]

*INT - TAVERN - DAY*

[It's loud and raucous.  The BARTENDER snatches the coin out of the air, bites it to see if it's real, and nods, starting to draw their drinks.  DRU, DI'FIER, and GARTO sit around a small table.]

*GARTO*: You're _sure_ you don't mind about the treasure?

*DI'FIER*: Of course not.

*DRU*: We were a little upset at first, but we had a little...talk with Amalyth.  

*DI'FIER*: But that's not what we're here about at all.

[The BARTENDER thumps their drinks onto the table and leaves.]

*DRU*: We want to talk about Silathenial.

*GARTO* (puzzled): Silathenial?  It's a myth.

[DRU nods to DI'FIER, who pulls out an ornate dagger and sets it on the table.]

*DI'FIER*: It's no myth.

[GARTO picks up the dagger, looking it over intently, muttering to himself.]

*GARTO*: That maker's mark...it almost looks like Dormarkhergos, but not quite...and the decoration seems like elven work.

*DI'FIER*: Exactly what Falthar said.

*GARTO*: Silathenial.  Mountainhome.  The mythical city in the caverns, where both elves and dwarves lived together. (He shakes his head)  First pirate treasure, now this.  One of these days you two are going to get me killed. (he frowns) But why do you need _me_, anyway?

*DRU*: You speak Valossan.

*GARTO* (laughs): Nobody _speaks_ Valossan, it's a dead language.

*DI'FIER* (taking the dagger): I guess this won't be the only surprise for you...


----------



## Lela (Aug 25, 2003)

Great writing.  That coin scene change was perfect.  Well done.


----------



## Zarthon (Aug 31, 2003)

drnuncheon

[b said:
			
		

> GARTO[/b] (laughs): Nobody _speaks_ Valossan, it's a dead language.
> 
> *DI'FIER* (taking the dagger): I guess this won't be the only surprise for you...





Shame poor Garto


----------



## ShawnLStroud (Sep 9, 2003)

*Er...*

English: _Bump_
French: _Le Bumpe_


----------



## drnuncheon (Sep 15, 2003)

*INT - TEMPLE OF KNOWLEDGE CRYPTS - NIGHT*

[The room is large, hewn from the rock beneath the city.  Biers stand around the edges of the room, white-clad forms lying on them.  The chamber is lit by hundreds of candles.  EGIL enters, dressed in ceremonial robes, followed by DRU, DI'FIER, and GARTO.]

*EGIL* (softly): I will speak with the spirit of Darnesthi Dreamwatcher...but I must have silence.  Speaking with the dead is rarely pleasant...nor is it particularly safe.

[The others array themseves in a rough semicircle as EGIL turns to the bier and the elven woman arrayed upon it.  He raises his arms and begins chanting in the stentorian tones of the Celestial language.  Wisps of vapor arise from the floor and coalesce around him, orbiting him for a moment before settling over the body.  Gradually they begin to resemble DARNESTHI, and the misty figure singls into the corpse, which jolts.  The eyes open, slowly, but do not look at anything.]

*EGIL* (firmly, now in English): Spirit of the Dreamwatcher, I have called you back to this plane to speak of that which killed you.

*DARNESTHI* (whispered): You have called. I have come. Ask your questions.

*EGIL*: Who did you see attacking the temple?

*DARNESTHI* (whispered): ...elves.  Black elves.

*DRU:* _Black_ elves?

[DI'FIER shushes DRU.]

*EGIL*: What did they want?

*DARNESTHI* (whispered): ...Varian...and Naïlo...

[EGIL swallows, composing himself and collecting his will.  Sweat forms on his face.]

*EGIL*: How can we find them?

*DARNESTHI* (whispered): ...speak...

[DARNESTHI'S body begins to twitch on the slab, and the strain on EGIL's face grows greater.]

*EGIL*: Speak?

*DARNESTHI* (louder now): ...speak with the fouler (her back arches, the body writhes, and the next words are nearly screamed) of those below!

[On the last word the candles are all snuffed and the room is plunged into darkness.  A moment passes, and then a whispered word is heard.  A light begins to glow in DI'FIER's hand.  CUT to EGIL, looking very pale.]

*EGIL*: I sincerely hope that we were not just told to summon a demon.


*EXT - NEW CITY - NIGHT*

[DRU and DI'FIER wander through the streets, which are barely less busy than they are during the day - just lit by torchlight and lanterns now.]

*DI'FIER*: So they were looking for you.

*DRU*: But they were looking for Varian as well.  Why would they be so interested in the politics of Highgate?

[DI'FIER has paused, and is sniffing the air, a disgusted expression on his face.]

*DRU*: Di'Fier?

*DI'FIER*: What...is that _smell_?

*DRU* (sniffs): It's the sewers, Di'Fier.  Just like in Freeport.

*DI'FIER*: ...below the city.  'Speak with the foulest of those below.'

*DRU*: Fouler.

*DI'FIER* (reflectively): You'd think the God of Knowledge would have a better grasp on grammar. (shakes head) Anyway, maybe there's someone down there who can help us.

*DRU*: Great.  Why do these things always end up with us going into the sewers?


*INT - MIDDENMAN'S WHARF - NIGHT*

[DRU and DI'FIER descend into a monstrous brick room, almost cathedral-like in its immensity.  In the center, a river of sewage, and on the river, barges.  A small figure - PERKINS - detaches itself from one of the shadowy boats, leaping from barge to barge to get to the shore.  As he enters the light we see he is old and filthy.]

*PERKINS*: Are you the cleaners?

DRU and DI'FIER look at each other.

*DI'FIER*: I don't think so...

*PERKINS*: Damn.  One of the cubes has gotten loose, we've got no idea where it's at.  Best be careful down here.

*DRU*: Cubes?

*PERKINS*: Gelatinous ones, miss.  Eat the garbage.

*DI'FIER*: Are you...in charge of these sewers?

*PERKINS* (grins): That's me. Harold Perkins, Cleaning and Scraping Committee.

*DI'FIER* (nonplussed): We're...investigating a crime, and we were told to speak with the foulest of those below.

[PERKINS looks offended.]

*DRU*: We didn't mean you. (shoots DI'FIER a glare) And he actually said 'the _fouler_ of those below'.

*DI'FIER*: He couldn't have meant that unless there were only two people down here.

*PERKINS*: Fouler?  Fowler!

*DRU*: Beg pardon?

*PERKINS*: Fallaranthropistemort.  That's his full name, but most of us call him 'Fowler'.  He's a gnome.  Keeps bats.  Collects them.  He does a lot of exploring for his job.

*DI'FIER*: Some sort of safety inspector?

*PERKINS* (hawks and spits): Nah.  He collects guano.

*DRU*: _Guano_?

*PERKINS*: For his cousin.  Kolter.  Owns Kolter Clockworks.  Not a damn clue what _he_ does with it, though.  You'll probably find Fowler in the Mining District.  He always gets a drunk on after he's been paid.  Just follow your nose.

*DI'FIER*: Thank you.

[DI'FIER and DRU head for the exit.]

*DRU*: Kolter Clockworks, eh?

[Simultaneously, their hands go to their belts, withdrawing their flintlocks and looking at them.  CUT to a closeup of the gun. The torches shine off of the brass plates on the sides of the guns, and we see they are engraved with an ornate 'K'.  The pistols are replaced, and DRU and DI'FIER head up the ladder.]


*EXT - MINING DISTRICT - DAY*

[DRU and DI'FIER push their way through crowds of miners on their way to work.  Every so often, DI'FIER pauses to sniff the air.  We see him proceed as DRU stops a miner and begins talking to him.  He takes a few steps, sniffs, takes a few more steps, sniffs again, looks down at his boot.  He bends down, sniffs, makes a face, and straightens up.  DRU arrives behind him.]

*DRU*: If you're through playing bloodhound, the taverns are this way.  Right outside the mines, wher ethe miners can hit them first thing after their shift.

[They follow the flow of the miners as the camera backs up, then zooms through the air to an alley, in which a tiny figure is parked, comatose.  The gnome sits strapped to a backpack that is almost as large as he is, with all manner of tools hanging from it: shovel, pick, rope, chisel, a small cage containing a bat, and a blunderbuss.  The gnome, pack, and utensils are discolored and spotted from long abuse, and liberaly sprinkled with guano.  This is FOWLER.]

[As we watch, two pairs of boots come into the screen.]

*DI'FIER*: This must be him.

*DRU*: Think we'll get anything out of him?

*DI'FIER*: Egil says that the dead don't lie.

*DRU*: I wonder how he moves with a pack that size?  He must be a strong little guy.

[The left-hand pair of boots takes a step closer, and a hand reaches down to flip the top of the pack open.]

[CUT to a long shot, resembling something from the bottom of a very deep hole.  At the top, sky, which is suddenly partially blocked by DRU's face.  A moment later, DI'FIER's appears as well.

*DI'FIER*: It's a magical backpack.

*DRU*: ...and he uses it to store bat sh*t.


*INT - BROCAIL'S MAIN ROOM - DAY*

[DRU and DI'FIER enter, crossing the main room of the inn, carrying FOWLER and his pack between them.  As they pass, conversation ceases and people turn to stare at the smelly gnome.  DRU leans over to the innkeeper as they stagger towards the stairs.]

*DRU*: We'll need three baths.

*INNKEEPER* (gagging): A...a bath for each of you?

[color][DRU looks thoughtful for a moment.][/color]

*DRU*: Good idea.  _Five_ baths.

[DRU and DI'FIER exit up the stairs.]


*INT - DI'FIER'S ROOM - DAY*

[DI'FIER is vigorously scrubbing the semiconscious FOWLER with a long-handled brush as DRU relaxes in one of the tubs.  Through the windows, we can see the rest of the city, and the ocean beyond it.]

*DI'FIER*: I don't see why we had to do this in _my_ room.

*DRU*: It was closer, and I wasn't carrying that smelly little creature up another flight of stairs.  Besides, you have a nice view.  All I have are those mountains.

*DI'FIER*: I like the mountains.  They're exotic.  (he dunks FOWLER< who comes up coughing and spluttering)  I think he's awake.

*FOWLER* (thrashing): Fowler is drowning! Fowler is drowning!

[DI'FIER heaves the gnome to his feet in the tub. As soon as he lets go, FOWLER crouches under the water to his eyes.  Gradually, the rest of his face emerges.]

*FOWLER*: Why you try to drown Fowler?

*DI'FIER*: I'm not trying to drown you.  I'm trying to _clean_ you.  Although I think we're going to need another bath.

[Behind him and out of focus in the background, DRU steps out of hers and wraps a robe around herself.]

*DRU*: You can use this one if he needs another rinse.

*FOWLER*: Fowler is clean enough.

*DI'FIER* (sniffs): No, he isn't.

*FOWLER*: Why you bathe Fowler? Where is Fowler's drink?

*DRU*: We need to talk to you, Fowler.  Did you see anything in the sewers, three nights ago?

*FOWLER*: Fowler saw many things. There was a chipped brick three rows up from the bottom and twelve feet in in the easternmost tunnel leading from the manhole on the street of the glassworkers.  There was...

*DI'FIER* (holding up a hand): Did you see anything _unusual_? Any people?

*DRU*: Black elves?

*FOWLER*: Fowler saw black elves and spiders.  They came from a new tunnel that should not have been there.

*DI'FIER*: A new tunnel? Where did it go?

*FOWLER*: Down.


----------



## Lela (Sep 15, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> *DI'FIER*: It's a magical backpack.
> 
> *DRU*: ...and he uses it to store bat sh*t.




Oh! ROTFLOL!!!!!!!!!!


Must steal idea, must steal idea. . .


----------



## Zarthon (Sep 19, 2003)

Great update as usual Doc.


----------



## ShawnLStroud (Sep 25, 2003)

Bum-Ba-Bump Bump Buuuuuummmmmmppppppp!


----------



## ShawnLStroud (Oct 1, 2003)

Dr. N... Where are youuuuuuuuuu?????


----------



## drnuncheon (Oct 6, 2003)

ShawnLStroud said:
			
		

> Dr. N... Where are youuuuuuuuuu?????



 Sick and miserable, actually. :/  Had to cancel Friday even.

I thought I was feeling better, but then I came to work.


----------



## DiFier (Oct 6, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> Sick and miserable, actually. :/  Had to cancel Friday even.
> 
> I thought I was feeling better, but then I came to work.




that'll do it every time.


----------



## Jon Potter (Oct 7, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> that'll do it every time.




Amen to that, brother!


----------



## ShawnLStroud (Oct 8, 2003)

*Whew!*



			
				drnuncheon said:
			
		

> Sick and miserable, actually. :/  Had to cancel Friday even.
> 
> I thought I was feeling better, but then I came to work.




Hope you're feeling better, now.  Aside from my purely selfish desire to read more of your fine prose, I was getting worried about you in general.


----------



## Lela (Oct 8, 2003)

ShawnLStroud said:
			
		

> Hope you're feeling better, now.  Aside from my purely selfish desire to read more of your fine prose, I was getting worried about you in general.



 He's not the only one.  I was ready to come in a give you a poke (through the thread) myself.


----------



## ShawnLStroud (Oct 20, 2003)

You know, I only mention this as an aside, but...
DR. N.....  Where Are YOUUUUUUUUUU?????


----------



## drnuncheon (Oct 20, 2003)

Not...dead..yet...(ack, thump)

Will try to update tonight, grocery shopping and the like allowing.


----------



## drnuncheon (Oct 21, 2003)

INT- TEMPLE OF KNOWLEDGE - DAY

[DRU and DI'FIER are seated, FOWLER between them, speaking with EGIL.]

*DI'FIER*: ...and that's what we know.  If we want to get Councillor Varian back-

*DRU*: - and find my father -

*DI'FIER*: - then we're going to have to go down there after them.

*EGIL* (hesitates a moment, then firmly): I'm coming with you.

*DI'FIER*: Are you sure?

*EGIL*: No.  But this is as personal for me as it is for you.  (he looks troubled) Besides, the two - well, three - of you, alone against so many...

*DRU*: Alone?

[Cut to montage of shots:  DRU speaking with rough-looking characters in bars, GARTO sharpening his axe, DI'FIER on a horse while his troops fall into line, FOWLER playing with the lock of his blunderbuss.]

*DRU* (vo): We're not going down alone...

EXT - MARKET SQUARE - DAY

[DRU and DI'FIER are standing in their traditional adventuring garb - worn and stained but comfortable.  They stand side by side surveying the collection of people in the square.  Curious PASSERSBY stare as they walk.

PAN ACROSS DI'FIER'S MILITIA, drawn from the loggers and settlers of his domain: some little more than boys, inexperienced at war, except for their sergeant, the one-handed JAKOB KIRK.

CONTINUE PAN across a group of hardened MERCENARIES: breastplates, bastard swords, kilts and greaves. They look disdainfully at the MILITIA, then turn to look suspiciously across the square.  

CONTINUE PAN to reveal a group of elven ARCHERS who return the looks with ones equally suspicious, and then slowly begin to turn and look at something on their other side - something that clearly worries them.  

CONTINUE PAN to reveal hooded and cloaked figures, whose scaly hands clutch spears and whose snakelike tails destroy any hope of disguise.

Lastly, GARTO and FOWLER, with axe and blunderbuss respectively.]

*DI'FIER*: I guess we're all here.  (steps forward, raises his voice) You all know what happened here, at the Temple of Knowledge.  Now we will have our chance to take back what was stolen, and repay the attackers!

[Dead silence.  DRU leans in to whisper to DI'FIER.]

*DI'FIER* (disheartened): And get paid.

[Cheers from the MERCENARIES.]

*DRU*: Come on, let's go.


INT - SEWERS

[LONG SHOT of darkness.  We see a flickering light illuminate a doorway, and it reflects off of water.  As the lightbearers enter, we see it is an enormous arched tunnel, with walkways to either side of an underground waterway.

Barges float up the waterway, and the various SOLDIERS start to get on, where they are poled off into the darkness.  The light is swallowed, and the screen goes black.]

INT - CAVERN

[Light begins to come onto the scene - we see that FOWLER has made his way well ahead of everyone else, climbing over the uneven floor of the cavern.  He looks back towards the light, then presses on.  The camera PANS to follow him, until he vanishes again in the darkness.]

INT - CAVERN

[Blackness, and the occasional drip of water echoing. Then footsteps.  Then voices.]

*MERCENARY*: It's been three damn days we're down here.  How deep do these caves go?

[The SOLDIERS round the corner, walking in a ragged group - except for the SERPENT PEOPLE, who are avoided by the others.]

*MILITIAMAN*: What's it to you? You'll get your money.

*MERCENARY* (sneering): Like that's not why you're here.

*MILITIAMAN* (angry): I swore an oath to the Baron. That -

[JAKOB KIRK pushes his way through the other soldiers.]

*KIRK*: Shut up, the both of you. Our scout's heard something.

[PAN AHEAD to FOWLER, who is crouched and listening.  DRU and DI'FIER move up to join him.  There is a whispered discussion.  DI'FIER turns and flashes the light from his lantern, and the TROOPS grind to a halt.]

[CUT to the forward group.]

*FOWLER*: Fowler hears voices.

*DI'FIER*: If they're scouts, we can't let them report back that we're here.  One of us will have to cut them off. (looks at DRU) I'll make you invisible.

[DI'FIER reaches for his pouch and pulls out a small wad of gummy substance, then tugs an eyelash free.  He kneads the eyelash into the gum, chanting in a mystical language, and DRU fades from sight.  We hear the creak of her leather as she moves off, and then the rest begin to creep forward as well.]

INT - CAVERN

[The cavern is lit with an eerie blue glow that comes from the luminescent lichen growing in shelfs along the walls.  Two tiny figures - apparently halflings - are working at gathering the shelflike fungi that grow on the cavern floor, while a third follows behind them, spreading filth from a large sack.  Two equally small pale figures are barely visible in the shadows, and one darker, taller silhouette.]

[DI'FIER shouts an incantation and the silhouette turns.  In the flash of light from his magic missiles, we see, not an elven face, but something with mandibles.  Then it is going over backwards and the rest of the missiles are streaking towards the pale shapes hiding in the shadows.]

[The HALFLINGS dive for cover as the other creatures explode into action, four long spidery arms reaching for the blades slung across their back.  GARTO pops up beside DI'FIER and calls out a spell, sending a bolt of green vitriol into one of them, where it eats away at its chest.  The other spins and starts to run, but stops abruptly - and DRU fades back into visibility as she pulls her sword from its body.]

*DRU*: That's all of them?

[CLOSE-UP on one of the terrified HALFLINGS - a male - who nods.]


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 21, 2003)

Excellent update, I'm really looking forward to more of this.

KF72

p.s. So is Fowler an NPC or do you have another player in the group now?


----------



## drnuncheon (Oct 21, 2003)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> p.s. So is Fowler an NPC or do you have another player in the group now?




Fowler (and everyone but Dru and Di'Fier, really) is an NPC.  After 2 years of playing with just the two of them, I just can't imagine adding another player - it would completely change the dynamic and probably make the game 'jump the shark'.

J


----------



## Dru Nailo (Oct 22, 2003)

Hurrah!  I finally get to read about my exploits again.    The next several episodes are some of the bloodiest, most terrifying moments of my entire gaming life.  I'll try to keep DrN motivated on posting them more frequently too.  If you all keep pestering him as well, I'm sure that we can keep him in line.


----------



## Lela (Oct 22, 2003)

Dru Nailo said:
			
		

> The next several episodes are some of the bloodiest, most terrifying moments of my entire gaming life.





Sounds good to me.


----------



## ShawnLStroud (Oct 29, 2003)

Dru Nailo said:
			
		

> If you all keep pestering him as well, I'm sure that we can keep him in line.




Well, that's funny, because "Pest" is my middle name.  _The "L" is silent. _


----------



## Liolel (Oct 29, 2003)

I want an update. Its been 9 days since the last one. So can we please have an update.

Please.


----------



## Lela (Oct 29, 2003)

Liolel said:
			
		

> I want an update. Its been 9 days since the last one. So can we please have an update.
> 
> Please.



 Yeah, what he said.


----------



## DiFier (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi All, Di'Fier here.  I see that you all are waiting patientally for an update and let me assure you that one is coming.  part of the problem is that Dr. N is real busy and that is partially cause he was working on our latest adventure, which has been so much fun.  we are currentlly going through the adventure Tales of Freeport plus a few other Dr. N plots but not all the adventures seperatlly. . .  no all at the same time.  I'm not exactally sure how he's kept everything straight but he has.  

To tide you over I'm gonna add a bit from Di'Fier's Journal while traveling in the underground.  Hopefully I'll post it tonight or tommorow.


----------



## DiFier (Nov 9, 2003)

I haven't included all of Di'fier's Journal entries there were a few that are boring running the barrony and meeting people stuff that I don't know to well and will have to check with Dr. N about.  usuanlly for people's names.  another problem is that I don't have a program with spell check so this is not spell checked and I am a terrible speller and a worse typer.  (plus my grammar isn't great either)      so here it is a recap but throught Di'Fier's eyes.  

-Being a Baron isn't all it's cracked up to be.  More responsipility and work and the rewards are . . . well maybe that comes later.  If only I had inherited a Barony that was finically viable.  My uncle seems to have run this place into the ground in his search for immortality.

-Uncle Jardec choose this Barony for a reason.  I have found his journals and it seems that a ley line runs directally through the barony.  He was competing with Kenzil in freeport on mastering ley lines.  He made a pack with a demon to get ahead of Kenzil.  He never saw the error of his ways, dealing with Demons.  I doubt that he ever saw a problem with his choices. . . untill the Demon got him.  His pact eventually gave him the Barony and helped teach him to master the ley lines.  The power they offer is incrediable.  I almost don't feel right using the information that he was fed by the Demon and I have not spent my full resources discovering what he has, I have time.  Plus I will not condem the people of this Barony to the neglect that his search for immortality has thrust upon them.  I thank the gods daily for the help of Corman is duties as my seneschal have been indespensible.  

-As per one of my duties as a Baron I have begun training a group of men to be my army. I have hired a Local man named Jakob Kirk to lead this force.  He is still a formitable fighter and a decent leader of the men thought he lost his hand fighting for the empire years ago.  When I asked him to take on the responsibility years seemed to fall from him.  He is a decendant of the founder of this village.   Apearentlly Uncle Jardec paid some sort of fee to bypass this responsibility I'm not sure how he could afford it.  He spent all his money on his experments.  No one was safe.  His servents, His Wife, His children.  I have finally killed the ghouls that were my cousins.  They occasionally haunt my dreams.  The Ghost of my aunt has left the manor once I burried their bodies.  The treasure that she promised was gone found by my uncle years ago and sold off to finance his experments.  I only wish that there was a better way to lay them to rest then killing them but there seems to have been no other way.

-There is a sorcerer living in the village.  She had been away when I arrived.  Her name is Kenna.  I rushed to her small store when Jakob mentioned her in passing while we were having lunch at the inn.  She is not the Kenna I knew from my youth in Freeport.   But just the mention of her name has reminded me of my old friends.  I will have to look them up now that I more established here on the main land.  

-The men at arms have withstood their first test.  I guess that the news that the old baron had died and that a new baron was taking over was a call for ever highway man in the area to try to reassert control over the roads under my protection.  It took longer than I would have liked but the roads are safe again.  Helping Jakob train them was an enjoyable change from what can be the drugery of running this barony.    But I am begining to at least enjoy myself.  I think that I am going to have to get a loan.  I have already spent almost every cent I have keeping this place runnnig smoothly.  Perhaps I will take a month or so and go on an adventure.  I of course can't tell Dru, She wouldn't want me to become an adventurer.  It seems that she will never find where her father's trail.  there have been a few leads but they seem to go nowhere.  She is very discouraged. 

-Dru visited today.  She brought an inventation to Brother Egil's investiture  as a Loremaster of the Temple of Knowledge.  It will be nice to see Brother Egil again.  I will have Janos pack immediatlly.

-Someone has attacked the Temple of Knowlege.  It appears that they are trying to frame Tensin or to bait Dru or both.  I believe that whomever attacked came from Silathenial.  they destroyed all the temple's books that mentioned Silathenial.  but if it had been bait there should be an easy way to follow the trail and that has not presented itself.  Dru Believes that the Dragon's claw is behind the attack and for once I have to agree with her.  Although the evidence is only circumstantial.  We have finally located Garto.  He seems to be intrigued by the posibility of traveling to Silathenial of course he was a little anxious at first but he is an adventurer at heart.  And I don't mean that as an insult as Dru did.  Dru Doesn't even question my egarness to travel with her I think that she is just so used to having me at her side.  But I too am intrigued to go to Silathenial.  I'm not sure that returning Tensin Nailo to Freeport would be a good thing.  I have gained a grudging respect for the man and I worry that his absence will throw the Freeport underworld into chaos once the rainy season winds down.  I have no reward in this except the adventuring and doing what is right.  Right and wrong were so much easier to define before I met Drusilia Nailo.  Of course I think that had my definition of right and wrong stayed where it was I wouldn't have lasted on the freeport city watch.  I could have gone with my friends and become an adventurer but I think that I will be a better adventurerr know that there is no black and white but just a graident of grey.  

-We have met the most interisting gnome I'm not sure he is totally in his right mind.  His job is to collect sh**  for his cousin Kolter at Kolter Clockworks.  Which he makes into the propellent for the projectile weapons that the Dragon's Claw attempted to smuggle into freeport.   The gnome, whose name is Fowler, seems to enjoy he job immencially.  He was easy to find we just followed our noses.   We were pointed to him by the god of knowledge.  He is a confusing little fellow but he gave us the information we needed.  We have found a tunnel below the city that may lead to Silathenial.  Cleaning the stinky gnome was a lot more difficult than I would have imagined.  I have to sleep in Dru's room, my room was uninhabitable and will probablly stay that way for some time.  Tommorow I will magically clean the room so that it can be used again.  

-I'm not shure what Dark elves are but we are going to be fighting them.  We have decieded to take an army with us.  I am goign to return to Threehills to collect my Militia.   I have picked up the armor and tunics bearing my coat of arms, that I ordered a month ago. I will present each man with their uniform for their first mission outside the Barrony.  I'm not sure this is the proper use of my men but We need them and I will do my best to make sure that they all return.  besides they need experience fighting as a military unit and not just officers of the peace.

-We made quite a scene as our army traveled through the city to the entrance sewers.  We are takeing almost 70 people.  There are 4 units.  My Militia of 15 men, Dru's 15 serpent people.  A unit of 15 human mercinaries and an unit of 15 elven archers.   We were able to get a few small barrels of black powder from Kolter to take with us plus Dru purchased a second large pistol.  I'm not shure what I think of the weapons.  Dru seems to like them.  I agree with her father that they lack a certain subitly they are powerful but . . . .  

-Blackness and stone.  We travel untill we are tired then eat and reast in shifts.  I do not know how many days we have been underground with out the sun.  I'm having trouble diferenting the days from one another perhaps I should have marked in my journal how many time I have slept but even then I'm not sure that I sleep once a day.  The men are getting antsy and I can understand I whish I had learned a spell to see in darkness.  we are having trouble seeing the torches only illuminate so much but they can be seen for miles.   

-After days of traveling in the darkness we have run into our first opposition.  They aren't elves but some sort of spider creatures.  There were two type one almost resembled a humoniod the other was like a spider with human legs.  The halflings we rescued said that there are elves that command these half spider monsters.   We have days to go untill we are close to the edges of their territory they are called the Vrhama.  There is a watch tower at the edge of their territory that we must get past before we even come to the fortress beyond.  The Halflings say that they saw Tensin and Galinodial Months ago and that they were being taken to this fortress.  Onward into the darkness.


----------



## Zarthon (Nov 10, 2003)

It's great to read this story again, I had almost given up hope   

Dr. N, if it comes to it what rules are you useing for mass combat?


----------



## drnuncheon (Nov 10, 2003)

At the time, I used a modified version of Mongoose's OMCs - but this was before _Cry Havoc!_ and AEG's _Empire_, both of which are quite good and which will form the basis for any future mass combat in the game.

(Will there be future mass combat?  Well, the Grand Duke has sent negotiators to secure the cooperation of Freeport's privateers in action against the Caliphates...so what do _you_ think? )

More updatage, er, soon.

Also, tomorrow Dru and I celebrate our third wedding anniversary.

J


----------



## Lela (Nov 11, 2003)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> Also, tomorrow Dru and I celebrate our third wedding anniversary.
> 
> J



Yay, first to congratulate.

Oh, yeah, the important part:

Congratulations!


----------



## Dru Nailo (Nov 12, 2003)

DiFier said:
			
		

> Right and wrong were so much easier to define before I met Drusilia Nailo.





Ahh.  I love it.   

Good update, Di'Fier!


If DrN doesn't hurry up, maybe I'll have to post Dru's journal too, such as it is.  

Not only are DrN and I celebrating our 3rd anniversary today, but we are also celebrating the news that he has gotten (and accepted) a job offer.  Oh happy day, and now for more reason than one!


----------



## Dru Nailo (Nov 12, 2003)

Zarthon said:
			
		

> Dr. N, if it comes to it what rules are you useing for mass combat?




Oh, there will be mass combat.  Much mass combat.  No worries there.


----------



## DiFier (Nov 12, 2003)

Dru Nailo said:
			
		

> Ahh.  I love it.
> 
> Good update, Di'Fier!
> 
> ...




congradulations on both counts


----------



## ShawnLStroud (Nov 12, 2003)

Dru Nailo said:
			
		

> Ahh.  I love it.
> Not only are DrN and I celebrating our 3rd anniversary today, but we are also celebrating the news that he has gotten (and accepted) a job offer.  Oh happy day, and now for more reason than one!




Well, then!  Happy anniversary and many more to the both of you!  And congradulations on the new job -- I know how hard it is to find new work; I rejoice in your good fortune!


----------



## ShawnLStroud (Nov 25, 2003)

This isn't a bump so much as it is a gentle nudge...  

Miss you guys; wish you'd post more.....


----------



## DiFier (Dec 3, 2003)

ack, we're on page 4.  so this is a bump.


----------



## Greg Dickens (Feb 9, 2004)

Dr. N are you out there?  Have you got BSOF yet?


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 9, 2004)

I think our heroes have "aged out" of "Black Sails Over Freeport" although it would certainly make for an interesting return to their home port, finding orcs running amok in the streets!

Actually, I guess that's not so far from the typical day in Freeport.

And I have to say, "Thanks Fee Fi." It brought a moment of whistful nestolgia seeing this thread on the first page.


----------



## Lela (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm glad this is popping up again.  C'mon Dr N.  Even Monte himself wanted to read this one!

 You can only imagine how I feel.


----------



## DiFier (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi all.

In case you were worried we are still playing freeport and we are going strong.  The story hour is extremely out of date. We are both almost at 16th level.  I think that Dr. N is gonna get black sails but mostly just to mine out ideas.  since our current Dr. N created plot is surprisingly similar to the premise of black sails.


----------



## DiFier (Feb 10, 2004)

geeze les that 24 hours and already on page 2, I'll thank care of that.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 13, 2004)

Eagerly awaiting another update...


----------



## drnuncheon (Mar 18, 2004)

INT - CAVERN

[The camera rests on DRU, DI'FIER, the COMMANDERS of the various units, and the three rescued HALFLINGS, then takes a bat's-eye (?) view, travelling through the twisting caves, beginning slowly but picking up speed.]

*MALE HALFLING*: My name is Alton Proudfoot.  This is Meri, and Tevin.

*DRU*: How long have you been down here?

*ALTON*: Meri and I have been slavs of the Pure Ones for...I'm not certain.  Years, I think.

*DI'FIER*: What about Tevin?

*ALTON*: Nobody knows.

[DRU shifts to ask TEVIN directly, but stops.]

[Cut to CLOSE-UP on the inside of TEVIN's mouth, where we see that the tongue has been roughly severed, or perhaps torn out.]

[DRU's fist clenches as she turns back - just one more thing to pay these elves back for.]

*DI'FIER*: You said Pure Ones.  What do you mean?

[The camera begins to take a bat's-eye course through the caverns.  It weaves its way slowly back to the scene of the battle, where the spiderlike creatures lie sprawled in puddles of ichor.]

*ALTON* (voiceover): The creatures you slew were Twisted Ones, ones whose bloodlines are not pure.  

[The camera begins to move through the narrow, twisting tunnels, picking up speed.]

*ALTON* (voiceover): They were our overseers, but they are little more than slaves themselves, bred and conditioned to follow orders.

[Stone walls flash by faster and faster in a dizzying blur: a bridged river...a vast cave whose top is lost in darkness...a fleeting glimpse of a vast cavern, its floor covered by glowing fungi, and a hulking, misshapen form moving in front of three tremendous pillars of stone...and then in through a tiny window.]

INT - UL-DRAKKAN

*ALTON* (voiceover): It is the Pure Ones who rule them.

[Two room is hung about with a silver-grey, gauzelike fabric. The bed is soft and decadent, circular, with sheets of spider-silk.  Two cave-white elven figures lie entwined beneath them, the man stroking the woman lazily as heavy smoke drifts around them.  Their features are incredibly similar - if they were the same gender they would be identical twins.  They are THARION, the man, and THARIUST, the woman.  A quiet knock sounds at the door, and THARION rises, unconcerned with his nudity, to open it.  At the door is a TWISTED ONE, mostly elven in appearance, but with plates of chitin on the side of his face and head.  When it speaks, it is in a harsh dialect, something between Elven and Dwarven, but not quite either.]

*TWISTED ONE* (subtitled): My Lady...My Lord.  Alevolenz commands your presence.

*THARION* (subtitled): We will attend.

[The camera follows the TWISTED ONE through the corridors of UL-DRAKKAN, the fortress of the dark elves.  It passes a cage where an elf is chained, beaten and bleeding.  The elf huddles in a corner, his face obscured.  The TWISTED ONE descends a staircase, then another.  In one chamber, a shadowy, pantherlike creature lies dozing. The TWISTED ONE walks directly through it as if it were not there, and the only hint of a response is the twitch of a tail - or is it a tail?  The slave descends another stair, passing through a room where golden spiders hover in midair.  They veer towards the TWISTED ONE a moment, then float away.]

[Finally, the TWISTED ONE arrives at his destination, and pushes open the doors.]

INT - UL-DRAKKAN, FANE OF THE SPIDER QUEEN

[The room is dominated by a black basalt statue of an elven woman, her arms open in invitation, her eyes glittering.  Behind her, a mosaic on the wall depicts an enormous spider in reds and blacks that almost seem to glow.]

[Standing before this altar are a priestess in a coppery gown, ALEVOLENZ, and another Pure One, dressed in cloak and wide brimmed hat - MINILIR.  Both break off as the TWISTED ONE enters.]

*TWISTED ONE* (subtitled): My Lady. Thariust and Tharion will report as ordered.

*ALEVOLENZ* (subtitled): Depart.

[The TWISTED ONE does so, but the camera does not.]

*MINILIR* (subtitled): Do you think they will stop these invaders?

*ALEVOLENZ* (subtitled): Of course not.  Especially if the texts are correct.  But they will be able to provide us with information.

*MINILIR* (subtitled): Are you certain you will be able to capture her?

*ALEVOLENZ* (subtitled): Without her, our plans will come to nothing.  She will come for her father, Minilir. (she smiles when she says his name, as if something privately amused her)  And if she should fall...there are ways to ensure that she is still able to play her part.


----------



## Lela (Mar 18, 2004)

DRU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I may need to give a personal thanks to Wulf for breaking your writer's block.


----------



## drnuncheon (Mar 18, 2004)

Lela said:
			
		

> DRU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I may need to give a personal thanks to Wulf for breaking your writer's block.




PCat, actually, since his Story Hour was the last thing I read before I posted.

Five _months_.

Time sure piles up, doesn't it?

I mean, here I am, halfway through Book 3 in playing, and I haven't even touched it in _writing_.  Well, that's not entirely true. I do have the prologue written.  The sheer amount of work I'm going to have to do to catch up...terrifying.  Luckily Dru is going to run a nice long (I hope!) Midnight game in between books 3 and 4.

Anyway, the Doc is back, and so are the adventures of Dru and Di'Fier.

J


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 18, 2004)

Is it Christmas? My birthday? What's going on?

First JonRog posts a Dark Matter update, then Small Beginnings comes out of retirement, now DrN's back!

Nobody pinch me. This isn't a dream I want to wake up from!

Welcome back, drnuncheon.


----------



## DiFier (Mar 18, 2004)

woo hoo.  I almost forgot what happened.  well no, not really.  but some details.


----------



## Dru Nailo (Mar 20, 2004)

Ah, yes.  We're starting to get into the part the reminds me of 'Why I don't want to hang out with the Drow' or 'Top 10 Reasons why Drow Don't Make Good Babysitters.'  
After we get past the point that we've met up with the halflings, I believe that the amount of sheer violence skyrockets beyond anything that we've ever done in the Freeport campaign.  

It's good to see DrN posting again!  I'll try to keep him motivated for more posting, so that another 5 months doesn't go by before the next update.


----------



## drnuncheon (Mar 21, 2004)

EXT - UL-DRAKKAN

[The fortress of Ul-Drakkan looks over the cavern, illuminated by the eerie glow of the fungus fields.  This is the same fortress we saw briefly earlier: three pillars of stone stretching hundreds of feet from cavern floor to ceiling, connected with thin arches that act as bridges.]

*DRU* (v.o.): Have these Pure Ones brought in any captives?

*ALTON* (v.o.): There was a raid on the surface, but they did not bring back many slaves.  Only a handful.  Before that...

[The gates begin to grind open, admitting a small army of Twisted Ones - some with only faint spiderlike features, others so far gone as to scuttle along the floor on eight limbs.  A Pure One leads them, a woman, haughty and beautiful - SENETYS.  Beside her and behind is the tracker ENIAMIAN, scowling and unkempt, and following the pair are two enormous Twisted Ones, strange centauroid creatures with the upper bodies of elves and the lower bodies of giant spiders - DRIDERS.  They drag a stumbling, battered, barely conscious form between them, covered in blood, hands bound with silken ropes.]

[We see ALTON and several other slaves stealing looks at the prisoner as he is dragged past.  As ALTON watches, the prisoner looks at him through his hair - it is none other than TENSIN.  ALTON watches as be is dragged onwards, until the shadow of a Twisted One falls over him and he hurriedly returns to work.]

INT - CAVERN

[DI'FIER, DRU, the SOLDIERS, the MERCENARIES, and the FORMER SLAVES have camped.  The leaders sit around a small, smoky fire.]

*DRU*: But nobody else?

*ALTON*: No other prisoners, no.

*DI'FIER*: Then Galanodel is still out there somewhere.

*DRU*: If he's still aive.  Enialis...

*DI'FIER*: What lies between us and this Ul-Drakkan?

*ALTON*: You're going there? You're mad!  This army isn't big enough...turn around, save your lives.

*DRU* (very calm, very cold): That man you saw was my father.

[ALTON locks eyes with DRU, then looks away, subdued.]

*ALTON*: There is a watchtower.  Five days journey from here.  It is hard to see - suspended from the cavern ceiling.

*DRU*: Let me guess. Webs?

*DI'FIER*: Must be a big spider.

*ALTON*: A demon.

*DRU*: Naturally.

[JAREN and ZAETRA, the mercenary leaders, begin to look worried.]

*ALTON* (shaken, continuing): Once you have reached the watchtower, it is no more than a day to the fortress itself.  

EXT - UL-DRAKKAN

[As before, although now it seems as if troops are mustering to leave.  THARIUST and THARION stand watching as their soldiers prepare.]

*ALTON* (v.o.): There are hundreds of Twisted Ones there - you will be outnumbered, and the Pure Ones themselves...

[The camera pans over the Twisted Ones.  Some seem almost like Pure Ones, others are barely more than spiders walking upright.  They range in size from towering soldiers with four arms and spider heads, to the pair of tiny, pale creatures that hang from a web - one spinning and twisting the other as it applies thick strands of webbing from its abdomen.  The silk hardens visibly and it is clear this is some kind of armor.  They scuttle into place beside more of their kind.]

*DRU* (v.o.): I guess it's a good thing they don't know we're coming, then.

[The dark elves begin to march.]


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 21, 2004)

W00t! Dru and Di'Fier return!

Welcome back drnuncheon...


----------



## Lela (Mar 22, 2004)

Bah, they always know you're coming.  It's a given.


----------



## drnuncheon (Mar 22, 2004)

Lela said:
			
		

> Bah, they always know you're coming.  It's a given.




Dru, the eternal optimist.  It's just one of those things where life has it in for her - sort of like Di'Fier making a speech to the Captain's Council.  I believe he's tried once in each book so far...maybe in Book V.

J


----------



## DiFier (Mar 22, 2004)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> Dru, the eternal optimist.  It's just one of those things where life has it in for her - sort of like Di'Fier making a speech to the Captain's Council.  I believe he's tried once in each book so far...maybe in Book V.
> 
> J




and I inturupted the speach to the merchants guild myself.


----------



## drnuncheon (Mar 22, 2004)

*A call for help!*

People besides Dru and Di'Fier who don't mind spoilers for Book 3, and who want to help shape the campaign, please check out my thread on the main board.

Thanks!


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 1, 2004)

EXT - CAVERN

[Montage of images as the two forces grow closer together: THARION and THARIUST meeting with a third Pure One - QUIRILASH, head of the watchtower - superimposed on the image of their troops moving through the cavern below; FADE to DRU talking to FOWLER as the MERCENARIES rappel down a cliff behind her; FADE to the TWISTED ONES as they ford a narrow stream; FADE to the MERCENARY LEADERS, spitting mad at each other, with DRU and DI'FIER between trying to mediate; FADE to FOWLER creeping through the darkness.]

[A light noise.  FOWLER freezes, then creeps forward a bit more.  Through his darkvision, we see that he has entered a large cavern, down the center of which a small canyon runs, flanked to either side by 'hills' - a perfect place for an ambush.  At the far side, a stone bridge crosses arches over a narrow river.  Nervously, the gnome proceeds, and his attention flicks up and to the right - we see movement behind some rocks.  FOWLER slowly turns and creeps back the way he came.]

EXT - CAVERN

[DRU stands sharpening her sword, looking up as FOWLER comes jogging into the camp.]

*DRU*: What is it?

*FOWLER* (picking up his pack and blunderbuss): Fowler sees ambush ahead.

*DI'FIER* (approaching): Ambush?

*FOWLER* (nods): Fowler only saw a few, but could have been more, hidden.

*DRU*: There's no alternate routes.

*DI'FIER*: I was afraid you'd say that.

*DRU*: We'll have to go right through them.

*DI'FIER*: I was even more afraid you were going to say that.  But who's going to spring the trap?

*DRU* (to MERCENARIES): Jaren!

[The leader of the MERCENARIES steps forward, adjusting his back-slung scabbard.]

*JAREN*: Aye?

*DRU*: Time to earn some hazard pay.


EXT - CAVERN

[The same cavern that FOWLER explored before.  JAREN and the others have their blades out, shields ready.  Two of them men bear torches instead of swords.  They creep forward, slowly, into the darkness whichs eems to swallow them.]

[CUT to a scene of DI'FIER, DRU, EGIL and the others waiting tensely in the dark.]

*DI'FIER* (to EGIL): Be ready.

*EGIL*: The cavern will be as bright as day.

[CUT back to the MERCENARIES, almost invisible in the darkness.  A tiny speck of glowing red arcs towards them.]

*DI'FIER* (v.o.): NO!

[Fire explodes outward, silhouetting the MERCENARIES and scattering them.  We hear EGIL chanting, and a brilliant glow erupts, as if the sun had just lit up.  THARION hovers in midair at the source of the _fireball_, flinching at the light.  GARTO cries in Dwarven, and a _fireball_ heads towards him, exploding.]

[CUT to flames, which clear to reveal THARION, hovering in midair, unscathed.]

*GARTO*: The bastard's protected from fire!

*DI'FIER* (eyes locked on THARION, shouts and gestures): _Valignat arcaniss!_

[THARION seems to wobble in midair as streams of mystical energy unwrap from his body - then he plummets to the ground.]

*DI'FIER*: Not any more.

*DRU*: Kreth! Hold the bridge!  Zaetra, your archers - cover them!

[KRETH and the serpentmen charge forward, spears ready.  The elves step out of hiding, their bows rising simultaneously to the same angle - then they let fly, and arrows begin to rain down on top of one of the ridges.  The falling arrows bring a tide of TWISTED ONES to the edge - tke silk-armored, four-armed creatures, each bearing javelins which they launch into the air.  Most fall short, ineffectual.  Meanwhile, on the other ridge, another force gathers - these ones larger, with spiderlike heads.  THARIUST is at their back, exhorting them onward.]

*DI'FIER*: Garto! The other leader!

*GARTO*: I'm on her! 

[DI'FIER climbs up and begins to charge, his MILITIAMEN following him.  GARTO speaks in Dwarven again, sending another _fireball_ arcing towards them.  It explodes, burning the TWISTED ONES, but again the Pure One is unharmed.]

*GARTO*: Are _all_ these damn elves fireproof?

[DI'FIER and the MILITIAMEN run into a group of the most elven-looking of the TWISTED ONES - cavalry mounted on reptilian steeds.  DI'FIER pulls up short, his blade appearing by magic in his hand, and speaks a word, which is quickly drowned out by the gale-force winds blasting from his mouth and slamming into the TWISTED ONES.  The leader tries to take shelter behind his shield, but frost forms on it and it shatters.  The entire troop slowly topples to one side or the other.]

[Brief shot of two of the MILITIAMEN looking at each other - they had no idea that their leige lord had this kind of power.]

[DI'FIER is looking around when five streaks of golden energy slam into him from above, sending him to one knee.  He looks up to see THARION, battered and bloody from his fall.  Still on one knee, DI'FIER speaks a word, and suddenly everyone around him slows. He hoists himself to his feet, pointing at THARION.]

*DI'FIER*: _Svent'arcaniss!_

[A pulsing stream of golden light flies from DI'FIER's fingers, resolving into five golden darts.  They illuminate Tharion's face as he starts to throw up an arm in an attempt to shield himself - and then they fizzle out just before impact.  THARION, still in slow motion, lowers his arm - and then the world speeds up again as we see his look of glee for half a second before an explosion echoes through the cavern and it disappears in a spray of blood.]

[CUT to DRU, a smoking pistol still leveled at the toppling corpse.]

*DRU*: Resist _that_.



*NOTES:* 
1) Some house rules in evidence here - dispelling _fly_ doesn't drop you gently in the Freeportverse.

2) Di'Fier cast the perfect Magic Missile.  He rolled the damage - all the dice came up 4.  The look on everyone's face was indescribable when I told him he had to make a caster level check...and he rolled a '1', failing to penetrate Tharion's SR.


----------



## Nail (Apr 1, 2004)

wow.


----------



## Lela (Apr 1, 2004)

Friggen 1's.  I hate those.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

This is good stuff I need to read the first book now


----------



## DiFier (Apr 1, 2004)

Lela said:
			
		

> Friggen 1's.  I hate those.




yeah but even if I had rolled a 10 still no go (I think)


----------



## DiFier (Apr 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> This is good stuff I need to read the first book now




did you finish them yet?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

DiFier said:
			
		

> did you finish them yet?



 still working on it  but I am working on it I have *Queen of Lies* so I am doubly interested


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 27, 2004)

EXT - CAVERN

[THARION topples, but DI'FIER and his MILITIAMEN have no time to rest as a unit of TWISTED ONES slams into their flank - the diminutive, web-armored creatures swarm down the side of the ravine.  DRU jams her piston into her belt and draws her sword, laying into them.  Above, the TWISTED ONES swarm around THARIUST.]

[CUT to shot of FOWLER, creeping up behind her in the dark, his blunderbuss ready.]

*FOWLER*(mumbling to himself): Fowler is very quiet, they do not see Fowler, she does not see Fowler, Fowler has to stop her...

[FOWLER raises his blunderbuss, and the hammer falls, sending a spray of metal into the crowd of TWISTED ONES.  THARIUST turns.]

*FOWLER*: Oh, she sees Fowler now. 

[FOWLER turns to run, but THARIUST raises a hand from which a spiderweb amulet dangles.]

*THARIUST*: _Valbyl lil jabar siltrin!_

[FOWLER freezes in midstride.]

*THARIUST*(scornfully): Wael. (Fool.)

[Below, DI'FIER has made his way to the front of his men, and is hewing a path.  GARTO, with flaming axe, fights his way towards him from one side, and DRU with her sword from the other.  The TWISTED ONES climb, grapple, bite, and are slain.  Finally DI'FIER, GARTO, and DRU break through the lines and charge up the slope towards the priestess.]

[CUT to THARIUST, watching them. She casually pulls a potion from her belt, opening the vial languidly and drinking the contents.  As the others reach her, she begins tot ake to the air.]

*GARTO*: Ya don't learn, do ya? _Valignat arcaniss!_

[The flight spell gone, the priestess falls two feet back to the earth, stumbling.  DRU takes the opportunity to put a lead ball into her shoulder, and THARIUST snarls.]

*THARIUST*: _Orbb Valsharess,o'goth dosst wanre._

[The wound closes, spitting the ball out like a watermelon seed.]

*DRU*: Damn it! I hate it when the do that!

[DRU drops that pistol and is searching for another when DI'FIER steps forward with three mighty blows.  THARIUST tries to block, but it is no use - she drops in a puddle of dark blood.]

[CUT to the rest of the battlefield, where the TWISTED ONES are routed, fleeing up walls, along the ceiling, their only thought to get away.  Let behind are the wounded and dead of both sides.]


EXT - CAVERN

[The dead have been laid out in respectful rows - at least, the human and elven dead.  The others have been tossed aside.  EGIL walks among the living, curing or stabilizing where he can.]

[DRU approaches DI'FIER, who is sitting on one of the rocky outcroppings, looking down at the camp.]

*DRU*: Fowler found supplies, and the remnants of cooking fires.  They've been waiting for us.  Two days, maybe three.

*DI'FIER*: We're going to need to stay here and rest.  Egil can only heal so much in a day.

[DRU clenches her fist, scowling, then grudgingly relaxes.]

*DRU*: You're right.  I just hate to lose any more time.

*DI'FIER*(looking up at her): We'll find your father. And Galanodel. I promise.

*DRU*: I just wish I knew why he came here. (She shakes her head.) No, I know why he came here.  He was looking for me.  But why did he think _I_ would be here?

[Sounds of raised voices rise up from below - apparently two of the surviving MERCENARIES are in a quarrel over looting rights.]

*DI'FIER*: I...we'd better go see what that is.

[DI'FIER picks himself up off the rock and heads downward.  DRU waits a moment in silence, studying the darkness, then sighs and follows.]


----------



## Lela (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm really liking the (seemingly) realistic languages.


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 27, 2004)

Languages shamelessly ripped off from Dragon Magazine, JRR Tolkien, and whatever websites offer fantasy dictionaries.


----------



## Lela (Apr 27, 2004)

Really? So those are actually real languages? Nice!

I had thought they were just gibberish.


----------



## Babel (Jul 9, 2004)

_Slowly, the lurker inched his way out of the shadows; pale, scrawny, wrapped in black rags.  In one bony hand, he clutched a few tattered papers, on which the word 'Freeporte' could dimly be seen.  Rising slowly, blinking, unused to the light, the lurker opened his thin, black-lipped mouth, and said simply:_

BUMP!


----------



## Greg Dickens (Aug 13, 2004)

Dr. N are you out there? Are you running Black Sails yet? come on we need more Difer and Dru goodness.


----------



## Dæmon (Sep 19, 2005)

bump


----------

